# Linux kompatibler UMTS-Stick (HSUPA)

## valuial

Hallo! Ich suche einen Linux kompatiblen UMTS-Stick (kein PCMCIA, ich will den an nen Tower hängen).

Ich hab' nen XS Stick P14, aber soweit ich das beurteilen kann, ist das ein reines Winmodem, mit dem ich wenig oder gar keine Chance habe unter Linux.

(Sollte doch jemand wissen, dass oder ob der funktioniert, wäre ich über nen kleines howto dankbar.)

Hat hier jemand mit diesen Sticks Erfahrungen und kann mir weiterhelfen?

V

----------

## andi_s

eigentlich sollten die meisten usb-umts sticks linuxtauglich sein...

also einfach mal anstoepseln und dmesg und lsusb hier posten...

ansonsten funktioniert der O2-USB-Stick auf jeden fall unter linux.

----------

## astaecker

Laut Dan Williams (einem Modemmanager Entwickler) sind Sierra, Novatel, Option und Ericsson Chipsätze zu empfehlen, im Gegensatz zu Huawei und ZTE Chipsätzen.

----------

## b3cks

Die SuFu beantwortet alle Fragen. Ist aber wohl zu einfach.

----------

## musv

 *arlsair wrote:*   

> im Gegensatz zu Huawei und ZTE Chipsätzen.

 

Ich hab 'nen 1&1-Stick mit ZTE-Chipsatz. Läuft problemlos.

----------

## SvenFischer

O2 Stick mit wvdial ohne Probleme

----------

## arfe

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Die SuFu beantwortet alle Fragen. Ist aber wohl zu einfach.

 

Sehr destruktive und sinnfreie Antwort zu einem Problem von einen Gentoo User!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Das war nur eine Ergänzung. Die Frage des OP ist ja bereits hinreichend beantwortet worden.

----------

## LinuxTom

Seit ich nm-applet nehme, habe ich weder mit Aldi noch T-Online mehr Probleme. Einfach anstöpseln und fertig. Selbst alte PPPoE-Modems ohne Probleme. Für meinen Laptop. Im Server würde ich auch eine andere Variante bevorzugen, doch glücklicherweise brauche ich die da auch nicht.  :Wink: 

----------

## b3cks

 *arfe wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   Die SuFu beantwortet alle Fragen. Ist aber wohl zu einfach. 
> 
> Sehr destruktive und sinnfreie Antwort zu einem Problem von einen Gentoo User!  

 

Wo ist die denn bitte sinnfrei? valuial sucht einen Linux tauglichen UMTS-Stick. Die Suche nach "umts" via der Boardsuchfunktion ergibt allein für die deutschsprachigen Unterforen diverse Threads in denen recht klar steht, welche UMTS-Sticks und welche Anbieter problemlos laufen. Google liefert sogar noch mehr Ergebnisse. Man findet Anleitungen, Hinweise und Infos. Wozu also noch einen Thread zu diesem Thema und zum wiederholten male eine solche Frage? Zumal wenn auch die Weiterführung eines alten Threads sinnvoller gewesen wäre.

----------

